# Walnut Goblet



## MKTacop (Jun 10, 2016)

The walnut log section I processed using my bandsaw sled yielded a small blank of about 2.5 in square and 7 in long. I decided to play around with it last night and made a goblet from it. It's not finished yet, but I thought I'd share it and ask for a little advice. 

What you suggest to use for filling the knotholes in the cup part and maybe the crack in the base?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Looking good.

I'd fill the holes with coffee grounds and thin CA. After the coffee's made, I save the used grounds. Once they dry out, you can pack them into a hole and the CA sets quickly. In deep holes, I build it up in layers or the CA will set before it's penetrated to the bottom. If the hole goes all the way through, patch one side with a strip of tape just to keep the coffee from falling out.

To me, coffee looks even better than using sanding dust and CA.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks great. For the small cracks I would use ca glue. I haven't used any myself but I think filling the knots would look great filled with tourquis. There are people on here that have done it and could provide advice if needed.

I like the design of, it flows nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd suggest malachite. The green really looks good in walnut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Tim Carter said:


> I'd suggest malachite. The green really looks good in walnut.



Tim, I may ask to pick your brain on this subject at some point. I have the concept just not sure how the sanding of 2 mediums of different hardness works without warping the project.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice looking goblet so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have advise but I like the shape of it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

I like the overall shape, although I'm kind of ambivelant on the part between the cup and stem. I don't have advice aboit the filler although I tend to lean toward the coffee grounds because I'm not sure how such a small void will highlight turquoise or malachite. I tend to think those fillers are for highlighting and not sure it will look good with such a smalle area. Seems loke coffee grounds would make it seem more like of a characteristic of the wood and blend in better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions. In the end, I didn't fill anything. A lady I work with saw the pictures and wanted it. She said she liked the cracks and wanted it to stay the way it was. Her comment was "It will remind me that things can be imperfect and still be beautiful". So, I finished sanding it, use the Beale Buffing system on it, and she will be receiving it today. Here is the finished goblet. The picture shows three views of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 13, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Her comment was "It will remind me that things can be imperfect and still be beautiful".


She sounds like a wise lady.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2016)

Finished product is very attractive, imperfections and all. Sometimes we get in the way of obvious beauty. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

